# I'm getting a buckling!



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

He's from freedom star farm, 

Cute little buckskin boy, some of you have probably seen Logan's pictures,  


:dance: Can't wait, 5 weeks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey there :wave: Good to see you on here.  
I will get some photos of your boy and post them on here.


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How exciting!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

Only about three weeks now :leap: 

:stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

:leap: He's home!!!! But now i'm trying to keep from going out and sleeping in the goat house :laugh: 

He and his buddy are getting along fine, not many problems. Just Phantom looks skinnier than Jasper. Most likely because Jasper is a single and Phantom is a triplet. 

:GAAH: Who knew bringing a new goat home would make you worry so much onder:


----------

